# Yankee Candles



## LMD84 (Oct 24, 2010)

hey guys, i have put this in the home section because you have candles in the home right?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	i was wondering if anybody had any favourite smells of these candles? yesterday i ordered myself a few sampler sizes but there are sooo many! i wondered what ones you guys liked! and if anybody else is like me and loves all the foody sceneted ones!  i have heard that people in the states have exclusive ones like pancake and syrup scents, is that true?!


----------



## Mercurial (Oct 24, 2010)

Love Yankee candles! I've just got the Spiced Orange and Apple Cider ones, the Christmassy scents are always nice. I also like Coconut, Clean Cotton and Cherry Blossom. I think there probably are different/more scented ones in the US/Canada - I went to a Yankee Candle shop in Boston and saw a few there that we don't get over here.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 24, 2010)

Mercurial said:


> Love Yankee candles! I've just got the Spiced Orange and Apple Cider ones, the Christmassy scents are always nice. I also like Coconut, Clean Cotton and Cherry Blossom. I think there probably are different/more scented ones in the US/Canada - I went to a Yankee Candle shop in Boston and saw a few there that we don't get over here.



 	yes i just bought spiced orange and apple cider too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i shall have to look out for the coconut one because i love coconut smells! and yes all the chrismassy smalls are awesome! i love anything spicey!


----------



## Hilde (Oct 24, 2010)

I don't ahave many but I like the one called something like white cotton. For christmas they also have pine smelling ones and cinnamon smelling ones that i like.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hilde said:


> I don't ahave many but I like the one called something like white cotton. For christmas they also have pine smelling ones and cinnamon smelling ones that i like.



 	oh i bet white cotten is very nice and clean smelling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and yes my hubby quite fancied some of the pine smelling ones. however seeing as i was paying i told im we'd get some of those next time! i wanted foody smells! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol!


----------



## bellaboomboom (Oct 25, 2010)

I love Yankee candles!  Two favs are: Fresh cut roses, and sun & sand.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 25, 2010)

bellaboomboom said:


> I love Yankee candles!  Two favs are: Fresh cut roses, and sun & sand.



 	fresh cut roses is lovely! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i haven't smelled sun and sand yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 me and nick went to a department store today and spent ages smelling all the candles! we're such losers!


----------



## marajode (Oct 25, 2010)

My all time favorite was a scent called Island Mango.  I think it's discontinued 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   It drives me crazy when I get attached to a scent, and then, no more.
  	I also really, really like one called Christmas Cookie. It smells just like a vanilly sugar cookie, with frosting. mmmmm.
  	 I also love foodie scents.  Basically, anything with cookie in the name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  or cake....
  	For me, Yankee is hit or miss.  I like a ton of their scents, but they don't all burn very strong, and sometimes not very evenly.   but they can be really nice. 
  	(I found a brand, it's a smaller company, called CircleE.  I don't even know how big their market is, but they really spoiled me.)

  	OH, and you're not a loser, lol. 
  	I have made a career out of smelling, buying, burning, trying out new brands, finding sales, etc.  I could spend hours in a candle store!  There is a Yankee store in a nearby mall....  yeah.  My husband doesn't even like going to that mall with me anymore!!!


----------



## Janice (Oct 25, 2010)

My all time favortie scent was a LE one called Juicy Cherry. Right now I am burning Black Cherry in my office, Christmas Cupcake in the kitchen and living area and Autumn Woods in the downstairs guest room & bathroom. 

  	Autumn Woods is a nice woodsy masculine scent. Christmas Cupcake smells like a cake (lol) I don't know what's Christmas-y about it tbh, but I love Cupcakes so I bought it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Black Cherry is awesome too, but I think it was LE?

  	I love the seasonal scents they put out around this time of year. They're great for additional ambiance in your home while you're entertaining during the holidays.


----------



## Care (Oct 25, 2010)

If you have a Marshalls near-by check their candle section.  I picked up two hugeee jars of Juicy Cherry a few months back!


Janice said:


> My all time favortie scent was a LE one called Juicy Cherry. Right now I am burning Black Cherry in my office, Christmas Cupcake in the kitchen and living area and Autumn Woods in the downstairs guest room & bathroom.
> 
> Autumn Woods is a nice woodsy masculine scent. Christmas Cupcake smells like a cake (lol) I don't know what's Christmas-y about it tbh, but I love Cupcakes so I bought it.
> 
> ...


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 26, 2010)

thanks for the replies guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you are making me want more and more!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hee hee! and black cherry is one that i bought but haven't tried yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have been buying the little sampler sizes because they're pretty cheap but still burn for quite a while. then on the smells i really love i shall buy the jar version 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nick decided that his fave smell was the danish buttercookie which had a hint of butterscotch in it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 we didn't buy it but i shall surprise him with it later this week - he deserves a treat!


----------



## Janice (Oct 26, 2010)

It's the small things Lou. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Let me know if you want me to check in on any special scents you want the larger sizes of, I live really close to a Yankee Candle outlet. The scents they have in stock there are quite a bit cheaper than retail.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 27, 2010)

Janice said:


> It's the small things Lou.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	aw that is very sweet of you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 although i bet shipping to the uk would be a bitch because the bigger ones are so freaking heavy!! i'm currently buring Christmas cupcake - it's quite nice but not that strong in scent... and i dont quite get what is festive about it!


----------



## Camnagem (Nov 3, 2010)

How do Yankee candles compare to Slatkin candles?

  	I really love the Slatkin scents (so, SO yummy!) but I've been having issues lately with a drowning wick problem which is totally annoying.  I'm a serious candle lover, but I've yet to try Yankee candles.  How do Yankee scents compare?  Do they have an even, clean burn?  How strong is the scent throw?

  	Thanks to anyone who can help!


----------

